# Greenhouse



## *Andi

It is here and up ... My husband & son both named it "The greenhouse from hell" 

But no matter, lets see what it can do now.


----------



## NaeKid

I snagged a "small" pre-built greenhouse today from PrincessAuto - they were on sale for only $60. I figure that it would be good for starting some plants in early and maybe for growing some herbs ... 

It is about 6' tall once I get it out of the teeny-tiny little package.

:2thumb:


----------



## Dixie

Mine has been up for about four weeks now. Squash, tomatoes and bell pepper coming up, along with a few flowers. The garden will be plowed tomorrow, hope to get it planted in the next few days.


----------



## worldengineer

Rather have the "greenhouse from hell" than no greenhouse. I look every night on craigslist hoping to find that deal of the century. Guessing someone already found it....


----------



## *Andi

worldengineer said:


> Rather have the "greenhouse from hell" than no greenhouse. I look every night on craigslist hoping to find that deal of the century. Guessing someone already found it....


Thanks for the smile ... yes, the "greenhouse from hell" is better than what I had and even better than none at all. (hope you find what you are looking for  )

I like it ... but it was the devil to put up... but that is in the past. Right now I have a lot of plants started that I would have to buy ... a plus!


----------



## goshengirl

Apparently hell is way cool. 

Glad for you! :2thumb:


----------



## Bobbb

worldengineer said:


> Rather have the "greenhouse from hell" than no greenhouse. I look every night on craigslist hoping to find that deal of the century. Guessing someone already found it....


1.) Look on Craigslist for people getting rid of their old windows. Collect a whole bunch from different people.

2.) Strip the windows of their aluminum or wood frames.

3.) Mix and match the windows so that you have, as close as you can get, 4 sides and a roof.

4.) Buy 9 pressure treated 2x4 pieces of lumber. 4 become your corner posts, 1 becomes your doorframe (a corner post serves the other side) and 4 become your foundation.

5.) Buy some ordinary 2x4 fir/spruce/pine, or if you're feeling particularly high class, buy cedar. Dado in some lips onto which you can rest your windows.

6.) Cut the lumber in such a way that the lumber becomes the "gap filler" between all the different sized windows, thus allowing your to make opposing walls the same dimension.

7.) Go to your local recycling center or dump and check out the "paint recycling" programs. Pick up some colors that strike your fancy. Paint every nook and cranny of wood, or stain it, but do this before you assemble the wood, for moisture in your greenhouse will find a way into every little nook and cranny.

Now assemble everything.

Total cost will probably be $60 or so and you can have a 10x10 greenhouse 8' high made from glass.


----------



## Dixie

*Andi said:


> Thanks for the smile ... yes, the "greenhouse from hell" is better than what I had and even better than none at all. (hope you find what you are looking for  )
> 
> I like it ... but it was the devil to put up... but that is in the past. Right now I have a lot of plants started that I would have to buy ... a plus!


*
Mine was a nightmare to put up also. I see you opted for gravel too. The dump truck, delivering the gravel, got stuck in the grass beside our house and hubby had to pull him out with our truck! Nothing was easy about that greenhouse.

*


----------



## *Andi

Dixie said:


> *
> Mine was a nightmare to put up also. I see you opted for gravel too. The dump truck, delivering the gravel, got stuck in the grass beside our house and hubby had to pull him out with our truck! Nothing was easy about that greenhouse.
> 
> *


LOL ... been there and done that. 

Hubby was going for the new greenhouse much like Bobbb 
posted ... but it kept getting the "the push back" ... so one day I just ordered the one that I have.

And I have not heard the end of it yet ... lol

but like I said it is up (not like they said :gaah but none the less up. lol

If I don't get the extra season like they said, my name is going to be mud! lol


----------



## *Andi

NaeKid said:


> I snagged a "small" pre-built greenhouse today from PrincessAuto - they were on sale for only $60. I figure that it would be good for starting some plants in early and maybe for growing some herbs ...
> 
> It is about 6' tall once I get it out of the teeny-tiny little package.
> 
> :2thumb:


I had one like that and it was good for one season ... better than nothing but not what I had thought. Hope you have better luck. (Remember wind is a nightmare ... )


----------



## NaeKid

*Andi said:


> I had one like that and it was good for one season ... better than nothing but not what I had thought. Hope you have better luck. (Remember wind is a nightmare ... )


Wind is a nightmare in my neighborhood, so, I am planning on strapping the unit to my deck in the backyard, it can't be free-standing because it will become a parachute and end-up in the neighbors yard ...

:gaah:


----------



## *Andi

The greenhouse passed the "first hail storm". We didn't get the 3 inch stuff (  ) that they had a little north of us but we did get some of the 1 inch.

But we are good for now.(knock on wood )


----------



## Trapper

Where did you order it from? I saw one for sale in a Cabela's catalogue, and was wondering if the one you got was from them.


----------



## *Andi

I bought it from our local garden center ... so I'm not sure if it is the same as Cabela's or not ...

I'll try and find there web page and post it for you.


----------



## *Andi

Here is their web page ...

http://www.palramapplications.com/htmls/page_2778.aspx?c0=15240&bsp=14546

Just remember when they say 2 folks and a half day ... lolsmash go for 4 folks and all day.  Two folks may be able to put up a small in the time they said not the one I got.


----------



## *Andi

Andi is a very happy camper... :woohoo:

For the first time (with the help of the greenhouse) I had tomatoes & squash on the fist of June and now cucumbers ... that is about 6 weeks early.


----------



## *Andi

Made a lot of changes to the greenhouse today ... sigh ... I tossed most all of the non edible plants for veggie/herb garden plants. Not that I had that many but it was a fun little experiment I had going ... Oh well ...

I planted a lot of cool weather plants (broccoli, bok choy, lettuce and onions) then some more herbs ... my cilantro/coriander keeps going to seed. :scratch

My peppers & tomato are growing like a weed ...  but I still started a new one. The tomato is called "fireball" and the peppers were mixed bell. I have not found the cool weather tomato that my book called for, so I will keep my eye open.

Also started a "small compacted" snow pea ... 

A new experiment starts.  Hope to post picture in the morning.


----------



## Elinor0987

That's a great set up! Are you going to buy replacement panels or keep extra plastic to repair any holes in the walls that might happen after shtf? I don't know if the companies that make the greenhouse kits sell those but it would be good to have a back up plan in case something goes wrong.


----------



## oif_ghost_tod

I am gathering supplies right now for a PVC pipe greenhouse that I saw online. 
Very inexpensive and easy to build they say....we'll see.
It barely has snowed here, yet I'm already leafing through garden magazines looking for good veggies.

Come on, spring!


----------



## *Andi

A few pictures ...


----------



## *Andi

Ordered the Automatic Vent Openers, one for each end. Very cool ... 

When the greenhouse gets to 60 they start to open, as the temp goes up ... so do they. No more worry about the house getting to hot or cool when I'm not home. (well, for right now anyway. )


----------

